# pcbrew's F30 335i Sport pickup thread



## need4speed (May 26, 2006)

Oh boy, I miss Germany. N4S


----------



## pcbrew (Aug 31, 2009)

sjohal said:


> Congrats on the car, looks great! I had my F30 delivery the day after yours. Just got back last night, ended up putting around 850 miles on the car.


Thanks. Hope you had a great time. 
I put about 530 miles on mine. I also want to note that the recommended 4500 rpm limit for breakin does allows 200kph (124mph) in 6th gear.


----------



## pcbrew (Aug 31, 2009)

I just put the VIN in on the WW tracking site for grins and the info popped up!
Car is scheduled to leave today 5/23 on the Grand Mercury, with ETA to Brunswick, GA on 6/11! :beerchug:


----------



## HWF (Nov 29, 2006)

I'm also on the Grand Mercury. I picked up the car at the Welt on April 19, drove 1200 miles through Northern Italy and Provence, and dropped my car off in Geneva on April 30, so that makes it 23 days between drop-off and departure from Bremerhaven. Looks like I could have done better had I dropped it off in Munich, but I really had a wonderful vacation, so I shouldn't complain.

Incidentally, the Grand Mercury departed Bremerhaven on May 23, and is now in Zeebrugge (Belgium). ETA New Jersey on June 6.


----------



## HWF (Nov 29, 2006)

I'm also on the Grand Mercury. I picked up the car at the Welt on April 19, drove 1200 miles through Northern Italy and Provence, and dropped my car off in Geneva on April 30, so that makes it 23 days between drop-off and departure from Bremerhaven. Looks like I could have done better had I dropped it off in Munich, but I really had a wonderful vacation, so I shouldn't complain.

Incidentally, the Grand Mercury departed Bremerhaven on May 23, and is now in Zeebrugge (Belgium). ETA New Jersey on June 6.


----------



## pcbrew (Aug 31, 2009)

HWF said:


> I'm also on the Grand Mercury. I picked up the car at the Welt on April 19, drove 1200 miles through Northern Italy and Provence, and dropped my car off in Geneva on April 30, so that makes it 23 days between drop-off and departure from Bremerhaven. Looks like I could have done better had I dropped it off in Munich, but I really had a wonderful vacation, so I shouldn't complain.
> 
> Incidentally, the Grand Mercury departed Bremerhaven on May 23, and is now in Zeebrugge (Belgium). ETA New Jersey on June 6.


Yeah, I just did a quick solo trip for this, my 2nd ED - Fri am to Mon pm drop off. I was hoping Munich dropoff would minimize transit time and I see it's much faster that yours - 5/14 dropoff make 9 days between d-o and departure.
Waiting for June 11 unloading in Brunswick, GA, then PCD scheduling.


----------



## myn (Jan 4, 2007)

Nice ride.

I remember seeing your car there that day. It looked similar to ours and was one of the other few US deliveries that day. We had plate 1936.

I think I also saw you parked outside by the entrance of the Welt if I am mistaken too?

We never could figure out how to get back in there once we left the exit.

Sounds like both our cars are on the same boat too 

Congrats


----------



## pcbrew (Aug 31, 2009)

myn said:


> Nice ride.
> 
> I remember seeing your car there that day. It looked similar to ours and was one of the other few US deliveries that day. We had plate 1936.
> 
> ...


Same to you. Are you doing PCD re-delivery?

Did you do the factory tour? I chatted with one retired couple from California getting a 328i.

When was your delivery time and did you get to drive out of the building?
Mine was 11:10 and, with the 1/2 day strike going on at the factory, they would not let me drive out. So, I just did a victory lap and they parked it and brought it to me when I was ready to leave.


----------



## pcbrew (Aug 31, 2009)

For grins I dug up a couple of photos from my first ED 10 years ago.
Anyone know when the first deliveries at the Welt started?


----------



## 3ismagic# (Mar 17, 2011)

2007


----------



## roots (Sep 27, 2002)

I believe our own Jonathan Spira was the first ED customer to pick up his car at the Welt and he did it on Welt opening day (Oct 15, 2007)


----------



## chelles (Apr 1, 2007)

pcbrew said:


> Same to you. Are you doing PCD re-delivery?
> 
> Did you do the factory tour? I chatted with one retired couple from California getting a 328i.
> 
> ...


myn and I picked up our F30 at 9:10 am. We were allowed (warned to GTFO actually!) to leave and somehow when we were driving around, we got turned back around towards the Welt and almost got stuck in the strike! Luckily we got out quickly and returned the car to LogInOut around 1:30-2, then headed back to hang out at the Welt. That's when we spotted your ride.

Unfortunately, didn't get to do to the factory tour this time, had to drop off the same day as pick up, because we were flying to Barcelona the next day for a cruise.


----------



## pcbrew (Aug 31, 2009)

That was probably me - around 3:30 or so. I spent a bit of time there making sure the nav & everything was working before taking my new baby out in Friday afternoon Munich traffic.

Too bad you did not get much autobahn driving. Hope the cruise was nice.

I see we ended up on the same boat, though I am guessing you will get your ride faster than me since I have to wait for Monday unloading and then PCD.


----------



## pcbrew (Aug 31, 2009)

My car shows as being unloaded on Monday, 6/11, but not through customs yet.
The MyBMW status is at "finishing touches"

But, I got my $500 BMWCCA rebate from BMWNA today and BMWFS properly credited my account for the 2nd month's lease payment.


----------



## gator15 (Jan 6, 2012)

pcbrew said:


> My car shows as being unloaded on Monday, 6/11, but not through customs yet.
> The MyBMW status is at "finishing touches"
> 
> But, I got my $500 BMWCCA rebate from BMWNA today and BMWFS properly credited my account for the 2nd month's lease payment.


That is awesome! It should be finished with customs any time now. With my status, I never went to finishing touches until it was at the VDC, so maybe it is already there!


----------



## pcbrew (Aug 31, 2009)

gator15 said:


> That is awesome! It should be finished with customs any time now. With my status, I never went to finishing touches until it was at the VDC, so maybe it is already there!


That's good to hear. Maybe WW site is just slow or did not get the update.

How were you contacted for PCD scheduling, was that drectly from the PC?

Also, how was your PCD - you went yesterday, right?


----------



## gator15 (Jan 6, 2012)

pcbrew said:


> That's good to hear. Maybe WW site is just slow or did not get the update.
> 
> How were you contacted for PCD scheduling, was that drectly from the PC?
> 
> Also, how was your PCD - you went yesterday, right?


Once the car has cleared the VDC, the PC will send an email to your CA with a date (they sent the email on the day it cleared, so they do not waste any time). I have heard that some people contacted the PC directly, but I just waited for the email. Waiting for the car to clear the VDC and get the date scheduled was definitely the hardest part of the wait.

I did do my PCD yesterday, it was so much fun. The track time was really cool, but my favorite was the off road course. I am ready to buy an X3 now too My car is now safe and sound in my garage, exactly 7 weeks from drop off. I think that they said that at the end of this month, they are moving factory tours to the X3 line from the X5/X6 line, so you will be either one of the last to do the old tour or one of the first to do the new tour.


----------



## pcbrew (Aug 31, 2009)

Even though the WW site still just shows my car as unloaded / discharged, I just verified my car got to the VPC on Tuesday, 6/12, one day after unloading. 
For reference this is the number to check for status: 1-800-932-0831

They did not know more details that that but expect it should be released soon - hoping for today, in fact. 
I was glad to hear I am not in customs limbo, now have to try to wait patiently for VPC to finish and get dates from the PC.


----------



## akthorp (Jun 16, 2012)

Nice car. Are those the 18" or 19" rims?


----------



## pcbrew (Aug 31, 2009)

akthorp said:


> Nice car. Are those the 18" or 19" rims?


Thanks. They are the standard 18" Sport Line rims (Style 397)


----------

